# 2008 Jetta 2.5L Cranks But Wont Start Please Help



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

I have a 2008 Jetta 2.5L with automatic transmission parked it two nights ago and went to start it the next morning and it wouldnt start cranks over fine but wont fire. So far what I know is that I have spark but the fuel pump isnt turning on at all and I have no injector pulse. I put 12V to fuel pump with with a power probe and it turns on. No CEL before this issue and no codes now when scanning car. I have checked fuses under hood and ones in left side of dash and all were fine. Any advice where to go from here would be great. Thanks in advance

5/8/14
Today I am now getting codes after removing the battery and charging and then reinstalling and trying to start car codes are p0261 p0264 p0267 p0270 p0273 and p0480 first 5 are injector circuit low and last is cooling fan malfunction


----------



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

did you check the fuel pump relay?


----------



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

Yea I have checked the fuel pump relay


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I'm kind of at a loss. You confirmed the fuel pump works when you supplied power yourself. Have you tried starting it while leaving it powered?


----------



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

Yea I have tried starting it with power to the fuel pump but injectors still are not getting a signal from the computer so it wont start


----------



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

have you checked all of your grounding points? starting with the negative battery cable to chassis?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

No issues lately with starting after pumping gas? Sometimes the purge valve can prevent the engine from firing


----------

